

The Inside Story of a Controversial New Text About Jesus - PerrinD
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/The-Inside-Story-of-the-Controversial-New-Text-About-Jesus-170177076.html

======
tolos
33 words from an unknown source (private collector) from an unknown context,
and "Because chemical tests of its ink have not yet been run," this still has
a long ways to go ...

~~~
freehunter
And 7 pages! 7 pages written about 33 words from an unknown source of
unverified validity about a subject that is controversial and itself
unverified. Brought to you by one of the worlds largest scientific museum and
research center.

------
jarjoura
Why is this on Hacker News?

~~~
tsm

        Hacker News Guidelines
    
        What to Submit
        On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find
        interesting. That includes more than hacking and startups.
        If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might
        be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

